# Marketinghilfe für nachbarschaft24



## Marco001 (29 November 2009)

Schonmal das hier gelesen?
http://newsrichter.de/2009/09/09/nachbarschaft24-net-gewinnt-streitigen-prozess/?gclid=CKv1g8GEsZ4CFRCRZgodYHmblA
Klingt merkwüdig, sicher Fake.


----------



## webwatcher (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Diese Verunsicherungswerbung hängt uns langsam zum Hals raus.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...iose-drohungen-sollen-neues-geld-bringen.html

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...e-drohungen-sollen-neues-geld-bringen-091127/


----------



## wahlhesse (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Das angebliche Newsportal gehört dem "Anbieter" der Nutzlosfirma selbst. Und die Urteile sind entweder durch strunzdumme Opfer oder durch Freundschaftsdienste entstanden. Normal ist das nicht 
Die Spezis haben sogar kräftig Google-Werbung gebucht und sogar andere Verbraucherschutzseiten "beeinflusst".

Für den Verbraucher ändert sich nichts. Es gelten weiterhin unsere Hinweise.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Marco001 (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Das war bei Google ganz oben. Komisch übrigens, dass bei einem ähnlichen Bericht das Gericht plötzlich in Wiesbaden sitzt.


----------



## webwatcher (29 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Marco001 schrieb:


> Das war bei Google ganz oben.


Gelb hinterlegte Werbung ist bei Google immer ganz oben. Ist alte Tradition der Nutzlosenbranchenwerbung.

( oder ist es nicht bekannt, dass gelb hinterlegte Treffer Werbung sind? )


----------



## Martin Fitting (30 November 2009)

*Marketinghilfe für nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe mich bei google mit Abzocke Nachbarschaft24 eingeloggt. An erster Stelle listet Google ein protecus (nicht: protectus) security forum, das allen Lesern empfiehlt, aufgrund der Urteile doch zu zahlen. Über links finde ich eine site newsrichter.de, die dasselbe sagt. Neugierig geworden finde ich eine site online-artikel.de, worin ein Khassan Ahmadi dasselbe sagt. Ist schon dreist, erst Leute zu erschrecken, sie im Net zu disinformieren. Ich würde sagen, (bei Nachbarschaft24) eine neue Qualität, die wohl dem Initiator ein paar Häuschen einbringen wird.
Das mit rotglut ist ja schon bekannt, würde gern wissen, welche weiteren Adressen gezielt Richtung Nachb.24 disinformieren.


----------



## webwatcher (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Martin Fitting schrieb:


> An erster Stelle listet Google ein protecus (nicht: protectus) security forum, das allen Lesern empfiehlt, aufgrund der Urteile doch zu zahlen.


Das sind  ist keine regulären Treffer, sondern bezahlte Werbung. 
( Bitte beachten gelb hinterlegt und  oben rechts "Anzeige" )

Das dürfte noch mehr als alles  andere darauf hinweisen, worum es sich handelt:
* Gezielte Desinformation*


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Martin Fitting schrieb:


> Über links finde ich eine site newsrichter.de, die dasselbe sagt. Neugierig geworden finde ich eine site online-artikel.de, worin ein Khassan Ahmadi dasselbe sagt.


Dazu mein Posting:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/298213-post82.html


----------



## bernhard (30 November 2009)

*AW: Marketinghilfe für nachbarschaft24.net*

Das ist wohl grenzwertig, bezahlte Werbung für Desinformation in Geschädigtenforen zu tragen.


----------



## Martin Fitting (30 November 2009)

*AW: Marketinghilfe für nachbarschaft24*

Man soll es nicht glauben: Sogar Computerbetrug.de listet oben rechts in dem thread Nachbarschaft24: Dubiose Drohungen sollen neues Geld bringen ein Kästchen, das sagt, dass die Zahlungspflicht für Nachb. 24 bestätigt. Unten im Kästchen steht eine email, die dailynet.de, für die der Frank Michalak sich verantwortlich zeichnet.
Man glaubt es nicht, selbst hier!


----------



## bernhard (30 November 2009)

*AW: Marketinghilfe für nachbarschaft24*

Google-Werbung richtet sich nach Schlüsselwörtern. Hier wird das Schlüsselwort "nachbarschaft24" verwendet, also erscheint die Werbung. Das ist sicher ungefährlich, weil auf der Seite selbst die richtige Information steht und ein Betroffener zuvor schon mit Google unsere Seiten gefunden hat, also die Werbung zuvor schon kannte. Also wieder mal nichts Neues.


----------

